# Dialer & DFÜ, ein Lösungsansatz



## Anonymous (10 August 2003)

Einer hat einen Dialer auf dem Rechner. Dieser legt sich eine eigene DFÜ-Verbindung an. Der Service wird über den Dialer gestartet, man erhält die Zielrufnummer und den Preis benannt, hat AGB´s zur Verfügung und sieht ein buntes Einwahlfenster - so weit so gut, wenn man den Dialer absichtlich verwendet!

Jetzt verwendet der User jedoch seinen nackigen Internet Explorer, weil er keine Software (z. B. AOL oder T-Online) nutzt. Eine Standard-DFÜ ist nicht definiert - die Einstellungen sind auf "_keine Verbindung wählen_" gestellt.
Im ungünstigen Fall wählt der User üblicherweise z. B. Freenet oder MSN. Jetzt hat aber der Dialer eine Bezeichnung, die alphabetisch vor dem "F" oder "M" steht, z. B. "D" (wie DutchWeb24). Welche Verbindung wird nun wohl bei Eingabe irgendeiner URL gewählt? Richtig, es ist immer die als erste eingetragene, hier die mit dem "D", da die Reihung alphabetisch geordnet erfolgt.
Beim Verbindungsaufbau wird die bloße Anwahl zur Premium-Rate-Nummer verwendet - es gibt weder die Angabe des Preises, noch kommt das bunte Fensterchen.
Wie ist hier der Vertragsabschluss zu bewerten? Ist diese Art der Verbindung überhaupt schlüssig? Wenn der Dialeranbieter diese Möglichkeit der nicht FST-konformen Session zulässt und der Endkunde das so nachweisen kann, ist meiner Meinung nach bei Anwendung einer inhaltsfremden URL keine Nutzung des Contents gegeben. Hier würde auch das Argument von _dvill_ fruchten, dass Verbindungen nur zum üblichen Marktpreis abzurechnen sind. Man geht prinzipiell davon aus, dass bei einer Dialerverbindung zwei Verträge geschlossen werden: 1. der Verbindungsvertrag und 2. der Vertrag für den Inhalt.  - 2. fällt aus und 1. ist überteuert, somit dürfte der Endkunde auch mit dieser Argumentation gute Karten haben! Schade nur, dass Dialer jetzt immer seltener DFÜ-Einträge anlegen.
Im Übrigen würde diese Ansicht auch ganz gut in den Thread 0190 092102 ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1372 ) passen. Hier war die DFÜ-Verbindung als "Globalmodem" bezeichnet worden. Bei Knödel wäre er auch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 August 2003)

Wenn "keine Verbindung wählen" aktiviert ist, werden bei Eingabe einer Url im IE die LAN-Einstellungen verwendet. Das bedeutet also, dass der installierte Dialer diese Einstellung in der Registry ändern muss auf "immer Standardverbindung" wählen und sich selbst als Standardverbindung einttragen muss. Sonst funktioniert es nicht. Hier setzt meines Erachtens schon der Ansatz des unerlaubten Eingriffs in ein Computersystem an (Computerbetrug).
Der Ansatz mit den zwei Verträgen (einer für die Verbindung und einer für den Content) ist logisch und für jeden Internetnutzer nachvollziehbar. Offensichtlich reicht aber unsere Logik nicht aus, um mit der der Rechtsgelehrten mitzuhalten, die genau darüber noch heftig streiten. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Urteil bekannt, dass genau diesen Sachverhalt stützen würde. Es wäre jedoch ein Weg, die Sache aufzustrippen, um dann im Zweifelsfall direkt mit dem "Content"-Anbieter über das Zustandekommen des Vertrages streiten zu können.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ansatz mit den zwei Verträgen (einer für die Verbindung und einer für den Content) ist logisch und für jeden Internetnutzer nachvollziehbar. Offensichtlich reicht aber unsere Logik nicht aus, um mit der der Rechtsgelehrten mitzuhalten, die genau darüber noch heftig streiten. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Urteil bekannt, dass genau diesen Sachverhalt stützen würde. .



Urteile dazu, dass es zwei Verträge sind, gibt es 'en masse':

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh0190.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh16052002.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh130602.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/olgj11072000.htm



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre jedoch ein Weg, die Sache aufzustrippen, um dann im Zweifelsfall direkt mit dem "Content"-Anbieter über das Zustandekommen des Vertrages streiten zu können.


Meinst du das ernst? Falls ja (was ich nicht glaube), dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass bei einer Klage gegen eine Briefkastenfirma zB auf den Bahamas.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 August 2003)

Ob diese Urteile direkt anwendbar sind, bleibt noch zu beweisen, da es einen erheblichen Unterschied gibt zwischen der manuellen Rufnummernwahl per Telefon um Sprachdienste zu nutzen und der (automatisierten) Einwahl per Computer um Datendienste zu nutzen.
Wenn ich sage, dass man sich letztendlich mit dem Contentanbieter auseinandersetzen könnte, heisst das noch lange nicht, selbst eine Klage einreichen zu müssen.
Ich wüsste auch nicht warum das notwendig sein soll, es sei denn man will unbedingt eine negative Feststellung erreichen. Sonst reicht es dann durchaus, mit dem Contentanbieter die Auseinandersetzung dahingehend zu führen, dass er die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung zu beweisen hat, da dieser Forderung wirksam widersprochen wurde.
Damit wäre zumindest erreichbar, dass diese Contentanbieter sich selbst dem deutschen Recht unterwerfen müssten und eben nicht auf Virgin Island oder sonstwo rumhocken könnten und bequem zuschauen, wie sich der Telefon-Provider mit den Forderungsausfällen rumschlägt.
Aber das geht schon ziemlich in Richtung Wunschdenken...


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...Klage gegen eine Briefkastenfirma zB auf den Bahamas.


Ersatzweise sollte doch auch die Garantenstellung des Unternehmens in Anspruch genommen werden können, dass für seinen Kunden die Rechnung macht, oder? Ist eine Klage gegen o. g. Briefkastenfirmen, außerhalb der EU, überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Die Aufsplittung der Verträge ist logisch. Damit der Content Anbieter gezwungen wird, seine Dubiosen selbst einzutreiben, müßte folgende Regelung in die TKV aufgenommen werden:

"Vereinbarungen zwischen dem Rechnungsersteller und dem Rechnungsempfänger, die das Einwendungsrecht des Rechnungsempfängers einschränken oder ausschließen, sind nur wirksam, soweit diese Vereinbarungen Einwendungen gegen Entgeltforderungen für Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen betreffen." 

Solange das nicht der Fall ist, bleibt es Wuschdenken, dass sich irgend jemand auf den Bahamas mit einer Kundenbeschwerde befasst.


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (11 August 2003)

*Außereinandersetzung mit dem Contentanbieter*

hallo Anna und alle mitlesenden,
Genau, das habe ich den ersten Briefen vor 16 Monaten von Tl verlangt,
Das war ein Brief an die Kundendienstabteilung, weil ich wußte, schreibe ich in einen Widerspruchbrief, bekomme ich nur Vordrucke.
Die Antwort, war von einer kundendienstmitarbeiterin sehr nett getextet, mit Werbemarerial ausgestattet, die folgendes aussagte. 
Zitat
"Aus steuerlichen Gründen, wie auch wegen  Verechnungsgründen der Provisionsbeteiligungen haben die Contentanbieter    0 uns  0  beauftragt, Inkasso für sie durchzuführen."

Daraufhin habe ich im Internet nach AGB´s gesucht die zwischen Netzbetreiber und Contentanbieter vereinbart werden. 
Auch später in einem meiner Einsprüchen habe ich TL aufgefordert, mir doch den AGB, der zwischen ihnen und meinem ungewollt kontaktierten contentanbieter vereinbart wurde, mir auszuhändigen. 
Dem wurde natürlich nicht entsprochen.

Würden tatsächlich  Auseinandersetzungen zwischen USER und contentanbieter stattfinden, könnten in dén meisten Fällen die Netzbetreiber ihre Provisionen abschreiben.

Schon alleine wegen dem ausl. Sitz der meisten Gesellschaften
ist es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen sinnvoll, 
die   0 Wertschöpfung   0  noch innerhalb unserer Grenzen durchzuführen.

Gunnar


----------



## Der Jurist (11 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ob diese Urteile direkt anwendbar sind, bleibt noch zu beweisen, da es einen erheblichen Unterschied gibt zwischen der manuellen Rufnummernwahl per Telefon um Sprachdienste zu nutzen und der (automatisierten) Einwahl per Computer um Datendienste zu nutzen.
> Wenn ich sage, dass man sich letztendlich mit dem Contentanbieter auseinandersetzen könnte, heisst das noch lange nicht, selbst eine Klage einreichen zu müssen.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht warum das notwendig sein soll, es sei denn man will unbedingt eine negative Feststellung erreichen. Sonst reicht es dann durchaus, mit dem Contentanbieter die Auseinandersetzung dahingehend zu führen, dass er die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung zu beweisen hat, da dieser Forderung wirksam widersprochen wurde.
> Damit wäre zumindest erreichbar, dass diese Contentanbieter sich selbst dem deutschen Recht unterwerfen müssten und eben nicht auf Virgin Island oder sonstwo rumhocken könnten und bequem zuschauen, wie sich der Telefon-Provider mit den Forderungsausfällen rumschlägt.
> Aber das geht schon ziemlich in Richtung Wunschdenken...




Ne, ne ist kein Wunschdenken. Genau darauf´muss man die Gerichte noch bringen.

Erst mal die Verträge splitten in Telefondienste und Content. Dann fragen, wer hat denn die Telefonnummer gemietet. Der User oder der Contentanbieter?

Also wenn sich der Gemüsehändler auf dem Markt zum Transport ein Auto bei der Verleihfirma mietet, dann will Sixt oder Avis auch keine Geld von mir, wen ich angeblich Gemüse gekauft habe.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@DerJurist
Danke für Deine Zustimmung - genau auf diesen Lösungsansatz hatte ich eingangs abgezielt.
Nur einfach nichts zu zahlen könnte eine Lösung des Problems sein, die jedoch in den allermeisten Fällen nicht funktioniert. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, einen Anwalt mit der Sache zu beauftragen - aber möglichst einen, der sich mit der Materie auch auskennt. Hier käme jetzt die Argumentation und ggf. auch der Beweisvortrag des geschädigten Endkunden zur Geltung. Wenn nun von ihm behauptet und auch bewiesen werden kann, dass lediglich eine DFÜ verfügbar war, die an keinem Content gekoppelt gewesen ist, dann sollten der anderen Seite schnell die Gegenbehauptungen ausgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ne ist kein Wunschdenken. Genau darauf´muss man die Gerichte noch bringen.
> 
> Erst mal die Verträge splitten in Telefondienste und Content. Dann fragen, wer hat denn die Telefonnummer gemietet. Der User oder der Contentanbieter?


Die IN-Telegence zum Bleistift erbringt für offline abgerechnete Premium Rate Verbindungen mehrere Leistungen gegenüber dem Content-Provider:

1) Sie ermöglicht dem Contenprovider das Angebot von Mehrwertdiensten gegenüber Anrufern durch Vermittlung und Transport der Anrufe zu einem vom Content-Provider festgelegten Ziel.
2) Sie vereinnahmt auch die Anbietervergütung über die DTAG und läßt die Dubiosen über ein externes Inkassobüro einziehen. 
3) Das Forderungsausfallrisiko verbleibt beim Content-Provider.

Mit solchen oder ähnlichen Verträgen müßte man sich jedenfalls auseinandersetzen. Zu beachten wären noch die Konsequenzen aus etwaigen Zusammenschaltverträgen im Online Billing.

Für jeden, der mal solche AGB studieren wil:
http://www.in-telegence.net/pdf/Leistungsbeschreibung_0190_0.pdf

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Verträge auch aufzusplitten.


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn sich der Gemüsehändler auf dem Markt zum Transport ein Auto bei der Verleihfirma mietet, dann will Sixt oder Avis auch keine Geld von mir, wen ich angeblich Gemüse gekauft habe.


ACK.


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Nur einfach nichts zu zahlen könnte eine Lösung des Problems sein, die
> jedoch in den allermeisten Fällen nicht funktioniert.


Wieso? woher hast du diese Erkenntnis?  
AZs , Urteile ? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

@tf
Laß´ es mich so beschreiben: reine Vermutung. Unter DialerundRecht gibt es jedoch schon einige Urteile, die auch genau in diese Kerbe schlagen - auf Zitate muss ich leider verzichten. Aber schau Dir doch mal die Reaktionen von ettlichen Useren hier im Forum an, die dann irgendwann mit den Inkassodiensten Ärger bekommen - es sind nicht wenige, die spätestens dann doch bezahlen oder eben weiter streiten. Wie DerJurist schon öfter schrieb, lernen die Gerichte langsam aber beständig hinzu - und genau dafür sollten auch neuerliche Argumentationen und auch neuartige Betrachtungsweisen der Problematik dienlich sein.

Zu dem Bezahlen noch eine Anmerkung: hier bezog ich mich insbesondere auf einen Beitrag von _malle123_ im Thread 0190 092102. Die Mahn- und Inkassowelle ist sehr zähflüssig, was nicht zu letzt auch an der Fülle von Fällen liegen könnte. Erst jetzt schlagen viele Vorgänge aus Ende 2002 auf - ein halbes Jahr später! Gerade bei den Problemen aus dem Frühjahr 2003 (z. B. Mainpean, GN u.s.w.) wird man sich noch einige Zeit auf die Reaktionen gefasst machen müssen.
Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn alles so einfach zu klären wäre, wie es manch einer in seiner Einzelfalllösung zum Besten gibt. Doch leider sehen das wiederum manch andere völlig anders.


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @tf
> Laß´ es mich so beschreiben: reine Vermutung. Unter DialerundRecht gibt es jedoch schon einige Urteile, die auch genau in diese Kerbe schlagen - auf Zitate muss ich leider verzichten.



eben, da sich unendlich viele einschüchtern lassen, geht die Rechnung zur Zeit bestens für die 
 "ehrenwerte Gesellschaft" auf. Daß einige, davon die die meistens schon länger zurückliegende 
und ein im äußersten Osten Deutschlands berühmt/berüchtigtes Urteil dieser Ansicht Recht zu geben scheinen,
heißt für mich nur solange die desolate Rechtslage weiter besteht, wird dieses Forum weiter regen Zuspruch erhalten.
tf


----------



## Raimund (11 August 2003)

*Die ehrenwerte Gesellschaft  = mafia onorata società*

 
@tf,

http://www.carabinieri.it/arma/ieri/storia/Fascicolo_22_pag01di03.html

die Methoden wären nicht schlecht ...

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2003)

Ich gebs ja offen zu: mein italienisch endet direkt nach der Pizzabestellung...


----------



## Smigel (11 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn "keine Verbindung wählen" aktiviert ist, werden bei Eingabe einer Url im IE die LAN-Einstellungen verwendet. Das bedeutet also, dass der installierte Dialer diese Einstellung in der Registry ändern muss auf "immer Standardverbindung" wählen und sich selbst als Standardverbindung einttragen muss. Sonst funktioniert es nicht. Hier setzt meines Erachtens schon der Ansatz des unerlaubten Eingriffs in ein Computersystem an (Computerbetrug).



Genau auf diese Art arbeiten die meisten Dialer.

Es wird eine DFÜ-Verbindung erstellt, welche als Standardverbindung definiert wird. Der Internet Explorer wird auf automatische Einwahl gesetzt.

Bei einigen wird der DFÜ-Eintrag über den Namen aufgerufen, dort wird er nicht als Standardeintrag definiert. Dieser eintag bleibt dann aber auf stehen und wird nach dem beenden der Verbindung nicht gelöscht.

Das ganze wird wunderbar sichtbar wenn man mal die Registryänderungen die ein Dialer ausführt mitprotokolliert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 August 2003)

Anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mahn- und Inkassowelle ist sehr zähflüssig, was nicht zu letzt auch an der Fülle von Fällen liegen könnte. Erst jetzt schlagen viele Vorgänge aus Ende 2002 auf - ein halbes Jahr später!


Dem steht dann wieder die Massenabfertigung mit Standardschreiben entgegen. Die langen Zeiträume zwischen den einzelnen Schreiben haben andere Gründe. Zum einen sollen die Opfer mittels psychologischem Druck an den Rand einer manischen Depression gebracht werden. Wie viele schreiben wohl hier im Forum und glaubten zwischen Hoffen und Bangen, endlich Ruhe zu haben?
Websiten entstehen und verschwinden. Wer weiß nach einem halben Jahr noch, wo er sich seinen Dialer letztendlich eingefangen hat?
Wer kann es sich leisten, seinen PC erst einmal ein halbes Jahr auf Eis zu legen, um Beweismaterial bereit zu halten für ein eventuelles Verfahren?
Diese Risiken kann der Provider doch leicht ausschließen, indem er sich außerordentlich viel Zeit nimmt und die Verjährungsfristen voll auskostet...

Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass die Situation eine ganz andere wäre, wenn die Beweispflicht klar geregelt wäre und beim Telekommunikationsanbieter läge. Dann kämen die ganz schnell in die Gänge, sollte die Forderung berechtigt sein...


----------



## dvill (11 August 2003)

Ich versuche gerade, das zuvor Gesagte nachzuvollziehen.

Das Problem mit den Contentanbietern, die z.B. auf Mauritius einfach auf Kohle aus Germany warten, sehe ich nicht. In

http://www.vur-online.de/beitrag/35.html

findet sich das Zitat



> In diesen Zusammenhang ist auf die seit dem 28.8.2002 geänderte Rechtslage durch den neuen § 15 Abs. 3 Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (Vgl. Zweite Verordnung zur Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung v. 20.8.2002, BGBl. 2002 I, S. 3365 und Begründung, BR.Drs. 505/02 v.6.6.2002.) hinzuweisen (Vgl. dazu unten IV.). Danach muss der Rechnungsersteller den Rechnungsempfänger darauf hinweisen, dass dieser berechtigt ist, begründete Einwendungen gegen einzelne in der Rechnung gestellte Forderungen zu erheben. Werden solche Einwendungen geltend gemacht, obliegt die Durchsetzung dieses Anspruchs dem jeweiligen Anbieter. Die bisherige Rechtslage wird insoweit verbessert, als der Rechnungsersteller eine bestrittene Forderung nicht mehr einziehen darf, mit der Folge, dass der Anbieter selbst tätig werden muss, um seinen Anspruch durchzusetzen (Vgl. Zweite Verordnung zur Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung v. 20.8.2002, BGBl. 2002 I, S. 3365, Begründung zu Nr. 4, BR.Drs. 505/02 v.6.6.2002.).



Anbieter müssen schon selbst ihren Anspruch begründen und unterliegen natürlich dem Fernabsatzrecht, z.B. in

http://rechtkommentar.de/far/

unterwerfen. Danach gibt es klare Informationspflichten über den Preis, die Ware und alle Schritte, die bei der Kaufabwicklung erfolgen.

Ich habe länger gesucht und nichts gefunden, dass diese alberne kryptische Zahlenkolonne am Fensterrand eine Preisinformation sein könnte. Das gibt es in Zeitungsanzeigen, die aus Kostengründen extrem verkürzt verfasst werden. Dann bringt die Zeitung an einer Stelle die Aufklärung der Abkürzungen. In diese Rubriken verirrt sich niemand, der nicht auch die abgekürzten Leistungsbeschreibungen lesen könnte.

Das ist im Internet völlig anders. Üblicherweise wird alles klar und deutlich angezeigt. Es gibt keine technischen Restriktionen oder Platzprobleme. Einer klaren Preisauszeichnung steht nur die Absicht entgegen, auch unfreiwillige Kunden zur Ader zu lassen. Das sollten keine ausreichenden Gründe sein, die Pflicht zur Preisinformation mit den üblichen Verschleierungen zu verletzen.

Neben dem falschen Versprechen eines kostenlosen Zugangstools wird meistens die Ware irreführend beschrieben.

Die Schritte der Kaufabwicklung finden sich auch nicht wie erforderlich. Wenn die alte Internet-Verbindung zu kappen ist, ist das ein wesentlicher Schritt der Kaufabwicklung. Der ist schon deshalb wesentlich, weil das Opfer sonst nicht mit einer 0190-Anwahl rechnen muss. Die Zahlung per 0190-Wählverbindung ist wesentlich und wird absichtlich nicht erwähnt.

Natürlich ist das heimliche Kappen der alten Verbindung als unzulässiger Eingriff in ein fremdes Computersystem mit möglichem Datenverlust für den Verbraucher ebenfalls nicht tolerierbar.

In den bekannten Prozessen finden sich keine Hinweise, dass Geschädigte diese Punkte vorgebracht hätten. Prozesskosten richten sich aber nicht nach der Zahl der vorgebrachten Argumente, sondern nach dem Streitwert. Also können viele Verteidungen eigentlich besser und aussichtsreicher gestaltet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

@dvill
könntest Du bitte nochmals meinen ersten Beitrag lesen. Dort hatte ich geschildert, dass es möglich ist, Dialerverbindungen via DFÜ auch ohne Content aufzubauen. DF hat daraufhin behauptet, dass der Dialer eine Standardverbindung einrichtet - dem ist aber nicht so! Es wird immer die erste Verbindung angewählt, da kein Standard definiert wurde. Gibt es da in der Registry etwas von dem ich nichts weiss (in Sachen Standardeinstellung) oder besteht einfach blos die zuvor benannte Möglichkeit des Zugriffs?
Das mit den kryptischen Zahlenkombinationen hat mit meiner Überlegung nichts zu tun (im Übrigen auch nicht irgendwelche Inkassohypothesen!)
Bei der Auswertung einiger Rechner war ich darauf gestossen, dass zwar der Dialer irgendwo oder auch garnicht mehr da war, jedoch die DFÜ-Verbindung des Dialers auch ohne den Dialerkorpus voll funktionsfähig zu Verfügung stand, was in einigen Fällen zu der Annahme geführt hatte, die ich hier angedacht habe.


			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da in der Registry etwas von dem ich nichts weiss...


...und gerade hier gebe ich zu, vieles nicht zu wissen!


----------



## dvill (11 August 2003)

@anna

Ich habe mitten in der Diskussion eingesetzt und wollte noch mal die starre Denkungsarten aufweichen. Widerstand braucht Phantasie.

Mein Kenntnisstand zum DFÜ-Netzwerk ist wie folgt. Eine Verbindung kann "Standard" sein und automatisch wählen, wenn dort ein Kennwort mit eingetragen ist. Ohne Kennwort oder ohne den Haken "automatisch wählen" wird das Anwählfenster gezeigt, wenn fremde IP-Adressen  aufgerufen werden. Bei gespeicherten Kennwort reicht der Klick auf "Verbinden" für die Anwahl.

Bei einer 0190-Nummer wird natürlich nichts über die Preise, die AGBs oder die Kontaktdaten angezeigt.

Eine solche Verbindung ruft auch keine Startseite eines angeblichen Angebots auf. Der Dialin-Server könnte den Zugriff auf fremde Inhalte sperren, d.h. die IP-Adressen beschränken oder sogar nur in ein lokales Netz verbinden. Das wäre eine Art "Wegsurfsperren".

Wer aber so ins Internet verbindet, ohne ein spezielles Angebot zu bringen, ist einfach ISP und im Vergleich zu anderen wucherisch teuer.

Ein Dialer muss weitere Funktionen erfüllen, als nur den DFÜ-Konnekt. Dazu gehören die Informationspflichten, das Verbindungsprotokoll, die "Wegsurfsperre", d.h die Fixierung auf das kostenpflichtige Angebot usw. und das Aufrufen der angeblichen Dienstleistung.

Technisch verwendet man das DFÜ-Netzwerk. Daher muss ein temporärer Eintrag erzeugt werden, der am Ende wieder zu beseitigen ist oder man arbeitet mit einem festen Eintrag. Der darf dann vom Verbraucher aber nicht einzeln gestartet werden. Meiner Meinung nach muss der Anbieter dafür sorgen, dass dies nicht geschehen kann.

Einen DFÜ-Eintrag zu erzeugen und zu starten, ist relativ einfach. Daher können Trickser zu einem angeblich seriösen Dialer schnell einen einfachen DFÜ-Einwähler basteln, der die gleiche Nummer wählt und speziell bei Pauschaltarifen ordentlich hinlangen kann. Das geht natürlich auch selbstlöschend. Zurück bleibt dann der "Beweis" des regulären Dialers.

Wer den Eintrag im DFÜ-Netzwerk stehen läßt, gehört schon zu den Diletanten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche gerade, das zuvor Gesagte nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Das Problem mit den Contentanbietern, die z.B. auf Mauritius einfach auf Kohle aus Germany warten, sehe ich nicht.



Ich sehe durch die Änderung des § 15 TKV keine Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes. 

Die Änderung richtet sich an den Rechnungsersteller, der zum Inkasso, aber nicht zur Weiterverfolgung der Forderung verpflichtet ist. Das ist die Telekom. Die Telekom wird verpflichtet, dem Verbraucher den Hinweis zu erteilen, dass er Einwände erheben kann.  Da die Telekom die Forderungen ihrer Mitbewerber ('anderer Anbieter') schon lange nicht mehr selbst geltend macht, ist das an die Telekom gerichtete Inkassoverbot ebenso überflüssig, wie der Hinweis an den Verbraucher. Keinesfalls wird hier normiert, dass der Content-Provider die Forderung im Widerspruchsfall selbst einziehen muss. Mit 'Anbieter' meint die TKV den Carrier, dem die Nummer zugeteilt wurde (also zB die IN-Telegence). Erhebt der Kunde Einwäände, dann führt das mitnichten dazu, dass der Carrier die Einwendungen etwa inhaltlich gegen sich gelten lassen müßte.
Bei den 0190-Nummern, die die Telekom (oder ein anderer Anbieter) weiteren Anbieter überlässt, können sich die Telekom (oder der andere Anbieter wie Talkline oder MCI WorldCom) immer darauf zurückziehen, dass sie von nichts gewusst hätten und verlangen, dass für die Verbindungen die Gebühren bezahlt werden, die im Amtblatt der Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) veröffentlich wurden.
Aus diesem Grund ist die Änderungsverordnung eine 'Mogelpackung'.

http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/_frameset_aktuell.htm
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2002/kw23/s8096.html


----------



## Devilfrank (12 August 2003)

Anna, schau Dir das DFÜ-Netzwerk von Windows genauer an!
Wird keine Standardverbindung definiert, stellt der IE auch keine Verbindung her, sondern wie oben beschrieben, es erscheint das Auswahlfenster, mit welchem DFÜ-Eintrag die Verbindung hergestellt werden soll. Ausnahme dabei: es existiert eine aktive Netzwerkverbindung. Diese wird sofort herangezogen.
Nur wenn eine Standardverbindung definiert und mit Benutzernamen und Kennwort versehen ist, wählt der IE automatisch ein. Der Standard kann über das Setzen des Punktes in den Internetoptionen/Verbindungen geschehen oder über den direkten Eintrag in der Registry. 
Da wir hier davon ausgehen, dass keiner freiwillig ein Dialerverbindung als Standard definiert, bleibt nur der zweite Weg.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

@Dietmar und DF
Danke für die Ausführungen, da werde ich nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2003)

@ Gast

Ich habe beide Quellen angesehen.

Der erste Link führt zu einem Urteil, bei dem ein Betroffener offensichtlich gezahlt hat und später sein Geld zurückfordern will, und zwar beim Carrier. Das ist etwas anderes. Er hätte dem automatischen Inkasso und der Forderung widersprechen müssen, als es noch möglich war. Dann hätte der Anbieter des 0190-Dienstes seine Forderung durchsetzen müssen, weil der Carrier dies mit der Neuordnung vom 28.8.02 nicht mehr muss bzw. darf. Jetzt wird der Anbieter der Dienstleistung seine Forderung vertreten müssen.

Der zweite Link ist älter als die Neuregelung und bringt nichts Griffiges (für mich). Der Verbraucher darf Einwände gegen einzelne Forderungen vorbringen. Das ist klar. Diese Einwände müssen entkräftet werden, wenn die Forderung weiterhin zum Vollzug gebracht werden soll. Hierfür muss der Anbieter der Dienstleistung tätig werden, das kann nicht jemand tun, der über die Forderung nichts weiß, sondern nur gerne daran mitverdienen würde.

TKV § 16 sagt etwas über die Prüfungen im technischen Bereich, die durchgeführt werden müssen, um Nachteile für den Verbraucher aus technischen Mängeln heraus auszuschließen. Das heißt nicht, dass die Forderungen zu Recht bestehen, wenn nur diese technische Prüfung stattgefunden hat.

Damit ist nur die technische Voraussetzung rechtmäßiger Forderungen erfüllt. Die vertraglichen Voraussetzungen müssen natürlich auch vorliegen. Ob dies der Fall ist, kann nur zwischen dem Leistungsempfänger und dem Leistungserbringer geklärt werden, gegebenenfalls mit gerichtlicher Hilfe.

Der ungünstige Anscheinsbeweis kommt aus der Vor-Dialer-Zeit und wird heute nicht automatisch zugelassen. Er ist auch für Computereinwahlen völlig unsinnig und nach den Erkenntnissen des BSI sowie nach den bekannten Autodialerfällen widerlegt.

Ich sehe nicht, wie eine strittige Forderung eingeklagt werden könnte, ohne dass der Anbieter der angeblichen Dienstleistung das Bestehen seines Vertrages konkret nachweisen müsste.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 August 2003)

@ anna

Noch zwei Hinweise:

Unter http://dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkiel090103.htm ist das DFÜ-Netzwerk explizit erwähnt.

Die bunten Eingabefenster für das manuelle Einstellen von Einträgen führen letztlich zur Erzeugung von Registry-Keys, was ein Programm auch ohne Benutzerhilfe automatisch erzeugen kann.

Trickser haben auch schon einfach einen bestehenden DFÜ-Eintrag mit geänderter Rufnummer ausgestattet. Wenn dieser Eintrag ein automatisch wählender Standardeintrag ist, wird dies für den Verbraucher nicht sichtbar. Wer dies einige Male durchführen lässt, dann zurücksetzt und die Manipulationskomponente verschwinden lässt, hat schon recht sauber gearbeitet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> 
> Ich habe beide Quellen angesehen
> 
> ...



Der erste Link war etwas verunglückt. Hier der richtige Link:

http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/archiv/sonst07.htm

Der zweite Link ist zwar vom 5.6.2002, beschäftigt sich aber mit derselben Änderung der TKV. Diese hatte nämlich am 6.6.2002 dem Bundestag zur Entscheidung vorgelegen, und wurde am 20.8.2002 ausgefertigt und trat dann am 28.8.2002 inkraft. 

Ich wüßte auch noch keinen Fall, wo eine Einwendung des Nuters dazu geführrt hätte, dass der Content-Provider selbst tätig geworden wäre.

Vor diesem Hintergrund bezeichnet Härting in einem neueren Artikel vom 17.6.2003 Prozesse wegen Dialern immernoch zurecht als Roulettespiel:

http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/archiv/0190_09.htm


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Hier noch der Artikel, in dem Härting Dialerprozesse als Roulettspiel bezeichnet (gilt aber wohl für beide Parteien)

http://www.haerting.de/deutsch/archiv/0190_08.htm


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch der Artikel, in dem Härting Dialerprozesse als Roulettspiel
> bezeichnet (gilt aber wohl für beide Parteien)



Zur Untermauerung solcher  Thesen uralt Urteile anzuführen, ist im Hinblick auf die Erkenntnisse 
des BSI ziemlich dürftig. Gott sei Dank ist auch die Rechtsprechung lernfähig ist (abgesehen von Urteilen aus der 
dem fernsten Osten Deutschlands , bei  denen sich wohl das aktuelle Wissen erst mit erheblicher Verspätung 
einfinden wird. Im übrigen ist das eine  Binsenweisheit, der alte Spruch gilt noch immer:
 "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist du in Gottes Hand"


----------



## dvill (12 August 2003)

@ Gast

Ich sehe immer noch nicht das Problem. Die neue Stelle arbeitet mit Vermutungen und Verallgemeinerungen, die ich so nicht teilen kann.

Urteile der neueren Zeit waren immer sehr günstig für Geschädigte. Ungünstige Urteile waren immer Folge ganz schlechter Argumentation.

Tatsache ist, dass der Verbraucher das Recht hat, Einwände gegen einzelne Rechnungsposten zu erheben. Der Netzbetreiber hat dann mit dem Weiteren nichts zu tun.

Auch das Druckmittel der Anschlusssperrung zieht hier nicht. Gesperrt werden darf gemäß TKV § 19 nur der strittige Dienst, nicht mehr. Damit wird ein unfreiwilliges Opfer dieser Dienste fortan gut leben können.

Der Anbieter der Dienstleistung muss seine Forderung vertreten. Dazu wird es nicht reichen, dass er einfach weiter auf diese Forderung hinweist. Er braucht den Nachweis, dass seine Forderung zu Recht besteht.

Der Anscheinsbeweis kommt aus der Sicht der handgewählten Telefondienste. Da Telefone normalerweise nicht selbst wählen und jedermann merken kann, mit welchem Dienst er verbunden wird, hat man unterstellt, wer solche Nummern wählt, tut es bewusst.

Für Dialerverbindungen ist dies vollständig unbegründet und hinfällig.

Natürlich sind Urteile nicht berechenbar, aber die Unsicherheiten sind weniger groß bei bester Verteidigung. Ich sehe unverändert keine Gesetzesformulierung, die den Nachweis einer begründeten Forderung durch den Anbieter der Dienstleistung erübrigen würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Hallo anderer Gast,

wie du richtig erkennst, ist man bei Gericht und auf hoher See mit Gott allein. Das gilt für beide Parteien. Die alte BGH Rechtsprechung ist aus dem Jahr 2002 und daher gar nicht so alt und ist leider noch nicht revidiert; aber der BGH hat in einem 0190 Sprachtelefoniefall bereits die Geschäftsfähigkeit überprüfen lassen. Die scheinen also auch zu lernen.

Bei dem Fall im 'fernen Osten' bitte beachten, dass der Vortrag des Geschädigten in sich widersprüchlich war und daher die Anfechtung unsubstantiiert vorgetragen war. Es schadet halt der Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn man sich dreimal widerspricht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> Urteile der neueren Zeit waren immer sehr günstig für Geschädigte. Ungünstige Urteile waren immer Folge ganz schlechter Argumentation.
> Tatsache ist, dass der Verbraucher das Recht hat, Einwände gegen einzelne Rechnungsposten zu erheben. Der Netzbetreiber hat dann mit dem Weiteren nichts zu tun.


Die Urteile (zB AG Ffm) konnten nur ergehen, weil der Carrier (Talkline) nicht in der Lage war, den Content Provider zu nennen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Dass die jüngsten Änderungen der TKV wirkungslos sind, meint übrigens auch Markus Herwig, Experte für Telekommunikationsrecht der VBZ Hessen:

http://www.heise.de/ct/aktuell/data/hob-29.01.03-001/


----------



## dvill (12 August 2003)

In dem Artikel steht, dass der Verbraucherschutz infolge wirksamer Lobbyarbeit hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt. Das ist bedauerlicherweise auch so und hier auch unbestritten.

Aber es gibt ein neues Gesetz, wenn auch schwach. mit erklärtem Widerspruchsrecht für den Verbraucher gegen einzelne, unklare Forderungen. Dieses Recht darf nun zu 100% von Geschädigten beansprucht werden, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Widerspruch gegen einzelne Forderungen zieht nicht die Gefahr der Sperrung des Telefonanschlusses nach sich, sondern höchstens der strittigen Dienste.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2003)

@total anonymer Gast....

Die Intention deiner Postings entgeht mir völlig. Mit Nölerei und Schwarzmalerei 
und ständigen Hinweisen auf z.T völlig veraltete Entscheidungen ist dem Problem illegaler
 Dialerabzocke bestimmt nicht beizukommen. Könnte es sein , daß da ein 
erheblicher Frust zu Tage tritt? 
Wo ist da konstruktives zu sehen, abgesehen von der, Gott sei Dank abgeschlossenen 
Einzelfall Mauschellösung, bei denen statt der ungerechtfertigten vollen Summe 
eine ungerechtfertigte Teilsumme abkassiert wird "des lieben Friedens halber", 
wobei das für mich nach wie vor Abzocke ist: Jeder Betrag der freiwillig in die Kasse fließt, lieblich
 in den Ohren klingelt.  Wenn das Schule machen würde, wird einfach die Schmerzgrenze
 immer weiter nach oben angetestet, bis man ausgelotet hat, wieviel an
 Abzocke man "erwirtschaften" 
kann, bis es so richtig weh tut und zu viel Aufsehen und Ärger erregt.
Jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (12 August 2003)

@ Jupp 11


Das sehe ich genauso. Im übrigen habe ich in meinem Fall die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nexnet, als ich den Spieß umgedreht habe und mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage auf sie losgegangen bin, auf die gerichtliche Aufforderung sich zu verteidigen nicht reagiert hat.

Die lassen sich wohl ohne Gegenwehr verurteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> @total anonymer Gast....
> 
> Die Intention deiner Postings entgeht mir völlig. Mit Nölerei und Schwarzmalerei
> und ständigen Hinweisen auf z.T völlig veraltete Entscheidungen ist dem Problem illegaler
> Dialerabzocke bestimmt nicht beizukommen.


Könnte es sein, dass du nicht hören willst, dass Prozesse in Dialersachen Risiken bergen? Wenn es so einfach wäre, wie du dir das vorstellst, dann wäre die Entscheidung des AG Torgau nicht ergangen. Die Gerichte müssen nicht zwangsläufig den auf dieser Seite genannten Linien folgen.


			
				Jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein , daß da ein
> erheblicher Frust zu Tage tritt?


Erläutere mir mal, warum ich frustriert sein sollte.

Und ob der Betroffene eine 'Einzelfallmauschellösung' - wie du es nennst - akzeptiert, ist nicht deine oder der Moderatoren Entscheidung, sondern einzig die Entscheidung des Betroffenen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jupp 11
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich genauso. Im übrigen habe ich in meinem Fall die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nexnet, als ich den Spieß umgedreht habe und mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage auf sie losgegangen bin, auf die gerichtliche Aufforderung sich zu verteidigen nicht reagiert hat.
> ...



Während man in anderen Foren lesen kann, dass einige Carrier wegen 26 EUR klagen. Die Rechtslage ist halt nicht geklärt. Da kann man nicht einfach so tun, als ob schon alles in Butter wäre. Das wird es erst sein, wenn das BMWA mal für Klarheit sorgt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Übrigens - ich poste nie als Gast. Schade, dass das eigentliche Thema jetzt wieder zerrissen wird.


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass du nicht hören willst, dass Prozesse in Dialersachen Risiken bergen? Wenn es so einfach wäre, wie du dir das vorstellst, dann wäre die Entscheidung des AG Torgau nicht ergangen. Die Gerichte müssen nicht zwangsläufig den auf dieser Seite genannten Linien folgen.
> 
> Erläutere mir mal, warum ich frustriert sein sollte.
> 
> Und ob der Betroffene eine 'Einzelfallmauschellösung' - wie du es nennst - akzeptiert, ist nicht deine oder der Moderatoren Entscheidung, sondern einzig die Entscheidung des Betroffenen.


Hab ich irgendetwas anderes gesagt? Konstruktives hast du nicht anzubieten und daraus schließe ich, daß du
aus welchen Gründen auch immer frustriert bist. Hab ich etwa empfohlen zu prozessieren? 
Nur ständig zu wiederholen, daß Prozesse Risiken bergen ist selbst für den  unerfahrensten Laien 
nichts Neues: Offensichtlich bist du mit der "Teilabzocke" voll einverstanden, sonst würdest du sie ja nicht 
so vehement anpreisen, da könnte man fast argwöhnisch werden... 
Jupp

@anna 
das ist die Sache des Gastes, warum er so postet, wenn er es nicht anders will, er kann sich ja anmelden.


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass du nicht hören willst, dass Prozesse in Dialersachen Risiken bergen?


Das wird keineswegs übersehen.
Das ist auch genau der Grund, warum wir keinen Weg nahelegen, sondern die Optionen anzeigen. Die letztendliche Entscheidung liegt beim User selbst. Nur er kann entscheiden, ob er das Risiko tragen will oder kann.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atze46 (12 August 2003)

*Anonyme Gäste*

Mit anonymen Gästen sollte *jeder* vorsichtig sein.............

*Warum* Anonym.....??


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

*Re: Anonyme Gäste*



			
				atze46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anonymen Gästen sollte *jeder* vorsichtig sein.............
> 
> *Warum* Anonym.....??


Ebenso mit anonymen Pseudonymen ....


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dir die Meinung anderer nicht paßt, ist ekelhaft.


Wenn du meinst, jeder outet sich auf seine Weise, und wenn es über die Wortwahl ist...


----------



## Der Jurist (12 August 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach, Jupp 11, mach Dir nichts draus. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, da zieht jemand eine ganz komediantische Nummer ab.


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2003)

Leute, wie wärs wenn wir ausnahmsweise mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch das zeigt, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, deine Unterstellungen zu substantiieren.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Jupp 11, mach Dir nichts draus.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, da zieht jemand eine ganz komediantische Nummer ab.


Ich hoffe, du konntest Jupp11 mit deinem Trost wieder ins seelische Gleichgewicht bringen. Das kommt ihm immer so schnell abhanden, wenn er abweichende Meinungen liest. Ist auch kein Wunder, wenn man an solch hohem Realtiätsverlust leidet.


----------



## technofreak (12 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wie wärs wenn wir ausnahmsweise mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?



tf


----------



## KatzenHai (17 August 2003)

*Dialer & DFÜ - ein Lösungsansatz???*

@jupp (auch Rheinländer?)
@Jurist (zurück aus dem Urlaub?)
@totalanonymergast (hello again ...)
@alle anderen komödiantischen etc. -

es macht ersichtlich Spaß, auch mal neben dem Thema rumzufrotzeln, sich anonym oder fastanonym anzugiften, zu outen oder anzudeuten - mache ich auch gerne.

*Aber:*
Ist dies nicht ein Hilfeforum für Geschädigte? Wenn ich jetzt mit Dialern & DFÜ ein Problem habe und daher (vielleicht auch über eine Suchmaschine) bei diesem Topic lande, entdecke ich einen munteren Kreis aussagewilliger Menschen, die sich offensichtlich weitergehend kennen, unterschiedlich leiden können und alle so viel Ahnung vom Thema haben, dass sie übereinstimmend nix Inhaltliches mehr posten müssen, da die anderen den Inhalt eh schon kennen.

Ich will weiterhin bloß keine Zensur - aber ein wenig Selbstdisziplin könnte nicht schaden. 

Dieter Nuhr: "Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat - einfach Fresse halten."

KatzenHai: "Wenn man mal nix zum Thema hat - einfach lesen und abwarten."

Sonntagsgruß aus der Ringfeststadt

KatzenHai


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2003)

Vesta international Limited?


----------



## AmiRage (20 August 2003)

Bahamas schrieb:
			
		

> Vesta international Limited?


Das ist jetzt eine Gegenfrage zu welcher Frage? Worum geht es? Auf welches Posting, welchen Satz in diesem Thread bezieht sich diese Frage?


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2003)

sorry hab leider auch schlechte Erfahrung mit Dialerabziehern deren Firmensitz anscheinend auf den Bahamas liegt gemacht und wollte nur wissen ob hier jemand diese Firma kennt, sie taucht immer wieder in Artikeln von diversen Dialerschutzseiten auf.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2003)

@Gast oder Bahamas;

look here:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/11956/1

PS: das ist das Nachbarforum, genannt: dialerschutz.de


----------

